# 57 American



## jbird171 (Nov 7, 2015)

snagged this guy for $20 today! Can't wait to get going on this thing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## theterrym (Nov 7, 2015)

For $20 that's a hell of a start!!!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good deal

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard .


----------

